# sausage, bacon, cheese FATTIE



## miamirick (Feb 28, 2010)

Hot sausage roll,
stuffed with two hot sausage
Jalapeno cheese
wrapped with bacon
my arteries are getting clogged just looking at this


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 28, 2010)

Now your finished product looks like I'm getting looked at witha pair of binoculars in the woods. But your fatties look greta and it a good idea too.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice!!  sounds like a spicy fatty!


----------



## wingman (Feb 28, 2010)

Good god man.... That is one mouth water fatty! I really shouldn't look at this stuff so often. I'm always hungry as hell when I close my browser. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I want to roll a big fatty with smoked hot link, Bockwurst and what everything else I can stuff in there! Or smoke ABT's and roll them up into a fatty. I got to get out of here, Bye...


----------



## miamirick (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks wingman  it was fun to make and even funner to eat came out nice and spicy
mark i like the binocular reference, maybe ill call it that
"The Binocular Fattie"


----------

